
Show HN: Snips open-sources its embedded NLU, to build private-by-design AI - oulipo
https://medium.com/snips-ai/snips-nlu-is-an-open-source-private-by-design-alternative-to-dialogflow-amazon-lex-and-other-nlu-a95dbe16f4a1
======
oulipo
Hi, I'm the co-founder of [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai) and we are
building a 100% on-device Voice AI platform which runs on the Raspberry Pi 3
It is free to use for makers, and we will start open-sourcing the components a
few weeks from now.

We are open-sourcing the platform, starting with NLU first!

We would love to tell more about what we are building if you have questions.

The whole platform runs on-device which makes it ideal for privacy, cost, and
to allow it to run when there is no network

We are available in English, French, German, and soon Japanese and Korean and
we are working on other European languages!

We would love to see what you build with our platform to feature it on our
website

Take a look at what some people have built with it:
[https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-snips](https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-
snips)

and a few tutorials to get you started: [https://medium.com/snips-ai/building-
a-voice-controlled-home...](https://medium.com/snips-ai/building-a-voice-
controlled-home-sound-system-using-snips-and-sonos-2aaf16523ce9)

